# I am Robyn Travers. Born 5th May 1984.



## Robs (Sep 17, 2011)

This is the general show I put on when I'm socialising, I'm literally dying inside in this photo. I haven't been out for a long time now, not because I'm scared ( I haven't sunk that low again yet), but because I don't have the energy to pretend anymore.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (May 31, 2011)

I know how you feel but don't let dp stop you from socialising, getting out and about and not giving a fuck is a good sign that you are ready to get over this, rather than being cooped up in the house alone with your thoughts.

I remember looking in the mirror and seeing a stranger staring back at me which was the scariest thing I've been through with dp, I just didn't recognise myself, thankfully though I have made good progress and this doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Robs. I know the feeling of looking perfectly fine to everyone on the outside but dying on the inside. It's no fun. Good to see you around, though sorry to hear you're having a rough time. You look great despite. Hugs.


----------



## Robs (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks guys









I needed to come back on here for a bit, it's so relieving talking to people that get it. I can't take advice from people that have no idea what this experience is like. I think it's great this forum exists, just so people can take comfort and support eachother. If I hadn't found this forum, when this started 4 years ago, I don't think I'd be alive now typing this.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Robs said:


> If I hadn't found this forum, when this started 4 years ago, I don't think I'd be alive now typing this.


Same here. Connecting to people who understand really is a lifesaver.


----------



## pinkpaw (May 17, 2013)

Wow, you look really pretty and confident. You'd never tell you were unhappy on the inside.


----------



## Robs (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey there,

Thank you  I still have it (I think).
I don't think it's as bad, but it's still there. I handle it a lot differently now. It gets triggered more when I'm depressed

Robyn


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

pinkpaw said:


> Wow, you look really pretty and confident. You'd never tell you were unhappy on the inside.


I thought the same thing, This makes me think more about other peoples pain besides my own


----------

